# Aristo PCC Lites "The Taming of the Blue"



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

George Schreyer posted on the GIRR tips that he had used some bond paper to mask the "blue" coming from the cool white LED's. 

Rather than using white bond paper or splashing each LED with some yellow paint, I experimented with some "orange" tissue paper that Kay had left over from fall decorations.

Yup, it worked right nicely... 

Examples of the "Taming of the Blue" lights in the PCC

First image was taken a bit before full sunset, second just after sunset and the third one is showing the orange tissue covering the lights. Just click on each image to go to the next one.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks really good Stan. Was this as orange as the orange they use to decorate at halloween? 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 07 Feb 2011 07:59 PM 
Looks really good Stan. Was this as orange as the orange they use to decorate at halloween? 

Greg Thanks, Greg. As far as I know, it was. I asked Kay if she might have any "orange" tissue paper and she handed me a sheet of that color..









As the evening turned darker, the warming effect of the color was even more attractive.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 07 Feb 2011 07:50 PM 
George Schreyer posted on the GIRR tips that he had used some bond paper to mask the "blue" coming from the cool white LED's. 

Rather than using white bond paper or splashing each LED with some yellow paint, I experimented with some "orange" tissue paper that Kay had left over from fall decorations.

Yup, it worked right nicely... 

Examples of the "Taming of the Blue" lights in the PCC

First image was taken a bit before full sunset, second just after sunset and the third one is showing the orange tissue covering the lights. Just click on each image to go to the next one.


Much better than the stock blue Stan,

Nice job

I will try this before shipping it off to Greg..............


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick. I glued the some of the pieces in with "Canopy Glue" which is used on model airplane canopies. It comes out of the bottle white, then turns clear when it dries. I used Scotch tape to fasten them to the roof and then used the glue on the edges where the paper was tucked in just on top of the windows. About 3 drops on each piece worked out fine. 

Gotta thank George for the inspiration....


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

That light really looks good now!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks nice Stan. Any picks of the install of the tissue? Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ... Click on the link in the first post, then advance each image until you get to Number 3. It shows the orange tissue installed..









For some reason, I can't post to my first class space on MLS. Can't do it ftp or direct from MLS..







That's why the link to Facebook.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 08 Feb 2011 06:41 AM 
{snip...}[/i] For some reason, I can't post to my first class space on MLS. Can't do it ftp or direct from MLS..







That's why the link to Facebook. 
Stan

I just checked the MLS FTP interface and from my system things are working OK.

Next time that you're in the HTML editor, click the "Insert Image" button, after the dialog displays below the "Uplaod" button there are three bullet points. The bottom one is labeled "Max Upload folder size is:" and to the far right there is a progress bar showing the amount used (i.e. in red). If the bar is fully red then you've used all of your 1st Class web space, and need to do some housekeeping or send Shad an eMail and see how much additional space will cost.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Clever idea! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

my ftp is working too, no problem, my guess is you are full also. 

I looked at your directory, you have a lot of files in there, some back to 2004: * [url]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/StanCedarleaf/* [/url]



Greg


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 08 Feb 2011 07:49 AM 
Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 08 Feb 2011 06:41 AM 
{snip...}[/i] For some reason, I can't post to my first class space on MLS. Can't do it ftp or direct from MLS..







That's why the link to Facebook. 
Stan

I just checked the MLS FTP interface and from my system things are working OK.

Next time that you're in the HTML editor, click the "Insert Image" button, after the dialog displays below the "Uplaod" button there are three bullet points. The bottom one is labeled "Max Upload folder size is:" and to the far right there is a progress bar showing the amount used (i.e. in red). If the bar is fully red then you've used all of your 1st Class web space, and need to do some housekeeping or send Shad an eMail and see how much additional space will cost.
Stan

Just checked again, and found that I too was running into the failure. I was either getting a permissions alert or a insufficient space alert. I've put in a message for Shad, just so you know.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Stan I only get one pic to look at so I do not know what you mean by advancing. I'm not familiar with these sites. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Greg.... I do have a whole bunch of files but with a lifetime membership, there's a whole lot more space available..









Again, thanks for checking.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ.... Just click on the image and it will advance to the next one... or click on the previous/next word in the upper right hand corner.

I have all the images posted on the Aristo site as well.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 08 Feb 2011 09:53 AM 
RJ.... Just click on the image and it will advance to the next one... or click on the previous/next word in the upper right hand corner.

I have all the images posted on the Aristo site as well.








Stan

I believe that what you say above only holds true if the individual is a Facebook member and they're logged in.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan, I did the thing Steve said, and it says I'm using 430 megs, and I have 1,000 megs total... so I am using half of my space.

What does yours say? I know you have more files than me, and I am likewise a lifetime member.

Regards, Greg


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

It is possible to use an ink jet printer to make a filter of any color. Since we WANT to attenuate the light, the low translucence of a printed sample is ok. 

This worked out ok. see link for details and a .pdf file to print a filter 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips12/pcc_tips.html#lighting


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks so much for checking things out, Steve. I did send Shad a message this morning. I had the same issue some time ago which Shad "fixed" but it looks like it's back... 

Steve/Greg.... the meter shows..... 1,000.00 MB. Used: 209.25 MB Sumpin' else am goin' on....









George, that's a great solution. I like the pdf sample that others can use. Thanks so much.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 07 Feb 2011 08:38 PM 
Nick. I glued the some of the pieces in with "Canopy Glue" which is used on model airplane canopies. It comes out of the bottle white, then turns clear when it dries. I used Scotch tape to fasten them to the roof and then used the glue on the edges where the paper was tucked in just on top of the windows. About 3 drops on each piece worked out fine. 

Gotta thank George for the inspiration....









Stan,

Do you think the LEDs might burn the paper over time ?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not hot enough, no worries. I see I have another modification for yours Nick! I can put in some fiberglas, or we could use those warm white strips that are coming soon. 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg's got it, Nick. LED's don't even burn warm. Unless you put 400 volts to them, then they go Pfffffffffftttttt and get real hot for a nanosecond or 2.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

As one had mentioned I'm not a member of the face book group so I see no additional pics. How ever I was able to view over at the cool aid site and of course i commented about your fix and immediately got my post deleted. Oh well they are on my bad list now. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 08 Feb 2011 04:28 PM 
As one had mentioned I'm not a member of the face book group so I see no additional pics. How ever I was able to view over at the cool aid site and of course i commented about your fix and immediately got my post deleted. Oh well they are on my bad list now. Later RJD RJ, I see the problem that Steve told us about. If you're not logged in to Facebook, you'll only see one image. I just checked and your post at 12:30 is there. I even read-ed it..










Steve fixed the image link so here they are... Just before sunset.. 










Just after sunset..











Orange tissue inserted...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan. Looks like a way to go if I choose to work on the lighting in mine. Very nice. Later RJD


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The first thing I noticed when I put one of the PCC's on a powered track was the BLUE GLOW. Your method looks like a very good solution. The KISS method is often the best.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Mike..... I agree.... keeping it simple is the best. However, sometimes we go to great lengths and much consternation just to keep it that way..


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

I found some orange and yellow tissue and the result is much better

From this

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips12/110210_girr_pcc_in_twilight_9370.jpg 



to this

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips12/110213_girr_pcc_in_twilight_revised_lighting_9385.jpg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

It just keeps getting gooder, George. That looks wonderful...









Wonder what will come next..


----------

